# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Thënie të ndryshme...

## Noellag

Te jesh skllav i frikes do te thote te rrosh ne skllaverine me te keqe     

Rrufeja nje godet, por tremb shume te tjere   

Ujku, qofte edhe i vetem,  i shtie friken nje kopeje te tere delesh

Qeni frikacak me teper leh se te kafshon

Njerezit qe duan te tmerrojne te tjeret , tregojne me kete se jane vete frikacake

----------


## Noellag

Njerezit e gezuar bejne me shume budallalleqe se ata te trishtuarit, por te trishtuarit bejne budallalleqe  te medha

----------

Ester Mera (08-10-2013)

----------


## Noellag

Shume njerez duhen nderuar jo sepse bejne mire, por sepse nuk bejne keq

Etja per para, fidanishte e cdo te keqeje 

Me e keqe c'eshte duke e keqja e fshehur

E keqja qe te godase me fort, shtiret si e mire

Tu besh mire budallenjve eshte njesoj si te hedhesh ujin ne det

Nga dhurata e duarve te poshtra mos prit te mire

Te keqen me te vogel duhet ta quajme te mire

Cdo e mire e kesaj bote mund te shnderrohet ne te keqe

Kush rri ne peme te mire, do te  gezoje edhe hije te mire

Para se gjithash te jeni te mire: miresia carmatos shumicen e njerezve

----------


## Noellag

Nuk ka fitimtar me te madh se ai qe ka fituar mbi vetveten

Kur ta keni shume pisk dhe gjithcka te jete kunder jush, kur t'ju duket se nuk mund te duroni me as edhe nje minute, mos u terhiqni ne asnje menyre, pikerisht ne momente te tilla ndodh kthesa ne lufte.

Me besim dhe kurajo njeriu fiton dhe ne situata me te veshtira, por mjaft  qe ai t'i nenshtrohet edhe dyshimit me te vogel dhe eshte i mbaruar.

Mos perbuz kurre vogelalin, te pafuqishmin ne pamje, Muskujtdobti shpesh me mendjen e tij fiton.

----------


## shigjeta

E bukur kjo teme

----------


## Mr-Bledi

mbreme duke pare how i met your moter E05E01 ne fillim ishte kjo: 
All i know, is that i know nothing 
Shqip: Gjithcka qe di eshte se nuk di asgje - Sokrati 
tjeter:
Ndonjehere vendimi i marre ne sekonden e fundit vlen me shume se ai i menduar gjate

ETJ ETJ ETJ ETJ

----------


## Noellag

Cdo gje e gjalle eshte e detyruar t'i nenshtrohet ndryshimeve

Gjithcka rrjedh, asgje nuk rri ne vend

Ai qe nuk veshtron perpara, mbetet mbrapa

Ai qe crrenjos gabimet  e veta dhe mposht te metat, qe can perpara me energji dhe vazhdimisht, arrin lartesi te medha ne zhvillimin e tij.

----------


## Noellag

Fjala dhe mendimi, duart dhe kembet, stili i mire, mendimet e kendshme, duart e shkathta dhe kembet e forta - jane gjera te mrekullueshme, me kusht vec te mos kishte njerez te keqij qe i shperdorojne te tera keto

Ne te folur njerezit jane te gjithe njelloj dhe vetem veprat e tregojne ndryshimin

Per fatkeqesite e tyre njerezit jane te prirur te akuzojne fatin, perendite dhe cdo gje tjerer, por vetem jo vetveten

Nje pjese njerezisht vepron pa menduar, pjesa tjeter mendon, por pa vepruar

Njerezit mendjeshkurte besojne fatin, njerezit e forte shkakun dhe pasojen

Rrethanat krijojne njerezit ne po ate mase qe njerzit krijojne rrethanat

----------


## Noellag

> E bukur kjo teme


Flm Shigjo.. Do mundohem te shkruaj sa me shume shprehje ne varesi te kohes se lire...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pergezime per temen,shume thenje te qelluara!*

----------


## Noellag

> *Pergezime per temen,shume thenje te qelluara!*


 :perqeshje: 



Njeriu rralle mendon ne drite per erresiren, ne lumturi per fatkeqesine, ne kenaqsi per vuajtjen, por perkundrazi, gjithmone mendon ne erresire per driten , ne fatkeqesi per lumturine, ne mjerim per bollekun

Duhet te perjetosh shume qe te behesh njeri

Cdo njeri, sikunder hena, ka anen e vet te pandricuar, te cilen nuk ja tregon askujt

Veshtiresite kultivojne te njeriu aftesi, te domosdoshme per kapercimin e tyre

Emri nuk eshte gje dosido, jo me kot Napoleoni per te marre ate emer te madh beri cope e therrime thuajse gjysmen e botes

Kur nje njeri kryen te njejtin gabim dy here, ai duhet te ngreje duart lart dhe te pohoje ose moskokecarjen, ose kryenecesine e tij 

Njeriu.... arrin dicka kur beson vetem ne forcat e veta

Njeriun e rendomte e ha meraku si ta vrase kohen, ndersa njeriu  i talentuar perpiqet ta shfrytezoje ate

Nuk ka gje ne bote tjeter per njeriun, pervec bashkimit me njerzit e tjere

Te mos u pelqesh njerezve te lig, do te thote te jesh i denje per levdate

Kush mburret papushim me ndonje veti te tij, me kete ai pohon se nuk e ka fare ate

Eshte me lehte te ndihmosh te uriturit se sa te ngopurit 

Nuk mjafton ai qe je: duhet te jesh ai qe duhet te jesh

E verberi me i madh eshte ai qe nuk do te shikoje

Ai qe nuk kupton heshtjen tuaj, me siguri, nuk do te kuptoje as fjalet tuaja

Ai qe nuk di te ruaje te pakten humben edhe te shumten 

Ai qe jep alarmin , zakonisht vete eshte ne siguri

Fyhet lehte ai qe nuk eshte fort i kenaqur me vetveten

----------


## Noellag

I lumtur eshte ai qe mund te lidhi ne nje fillimin e jetes se tij me fundin e saj

Vetem dy gjera i ndihmojne ardhjes se lumturise, besimi dhe dashuria

Njeriu duhet te qeshe pa pritur lumturine, ndryshe ka rrezik te vdese pa qeshur

Nga lumturia njerezit budallallepsen me teper se nga fatkeqesia

Nuk ka per njeriun lumturi me te madhe se sa t'i kushtohet me gjithe shpirt dickaje

Fatkeqesia nuk e thyen kurre ate qe nuk e thyen lumturia

Njeriu me i lumturi eshte ai qe u dhuron lumturi nje numri me te madh njerezish

Rruga e lumturise eshte t'i besh te lumtur te tjeret

Budallai e kerkon lumturine larg, i urti e kultivon ate prane vetes

Ne qofte se nuk di ta shijosh lumturine kur ajo te vjen vete ne dore, mos u anko po te shkoje me tej

Lumturia me e larte eshte ajo qe ngrihet nga thellesite e paskajshme te 
deshperimit

Nuk ka njeri me te pafat se ai qe nuk ka vuajtur asnjehere

Kush i trembet vuatjes, vuan nga frika e saj

Mesoni te vuani. Kush vuan me mend, vuan me pak

Shmangu kenaqesise qe mund te perfundoje ne hidherim

Te mos i ndjeje vuajtjet nuk eshte veti e njeriut, por te mos jete i zoti t'i duroje ato, nuk i ka hije burrit

Ka vetem nje vuajtje: Te jesh i vetmuar

Njeriu eshte i mire sepse ka vuajtur. Nga vuajtja ai ka marre gjithcka, gjer edhe gjenialitetin e tij

Sado i hidhur loti qe vesh syrin , e than koha dhe e than durimi

Trishtimi mund te largohet me cdo lloj mjeti, me perjashtim te dehjes

Mos u perpiq ta mbysesh hidherimin me vere. Ai di not

Per njeriun nuk ka gje me te keqe se trishtimi

E  nderoj njeriun qe eshte i afte te buzeqeshi ne fatkeqesi, te mbledhe forca ne hidherim dhe te gjeje burimin e guximit ne meditim

Sa te mundesh mos ju dorezo trishtimit, ose se paku, mos e shfaq ate

Shqetesimit e vogla kane qejf te perfliten, trishtimi i thelle eshte i heshtur

Mos u zpraps para fatkeqesise por drejperdrejt perballe dili

*Lart koken! Edhe me pare jo pak mjerime njohem,Dite dhe me te keqija pame. Do t'i kalojme edhe keto vuajtje*

----------


## Noellag

Burrat nuk dashurojne gjithmone ate qe cmojne, kurse grate cmojne vetem ate qe dashurojne

Gruaja eshte me e mire nga c'flasim: ajo qesh me lotet e burrit vetem atehere kur i ka shkaktuar vete ajo

Grua e zgjuar eshte ajo ne shoqeri te se ciles mund te tregohesh budalla sa te duash

Ka raste kur nje grua eshte me e forte se njemije burra

Gruaja qesh kur mundet dhe qan kur do

Burri kenaqet me lumturine qe shijon , gruaja me lumturine qe sjell

Ne zemren e gruas jane te gjitha, edhe shpirti , edhe mendja

Kush levdon grate i njeh pak, kush i shan, nuk i njeh fare

Grate rralle na e fal xhelozine dhe nuk na e fal kurre mungesen e saj

Ne gabimin e cdo gruaje eshte faji  i burrit

Gruaja mund te pohoje ndonjehere mekatet, por une nuk njoh asnje qe te kete pohuar dobesite e saj

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

U bere serioz me ne fund  :perqeshje: 
urime per temen

----------


## Noellag

> U bere serioz me ne fund 
> urime per temen


 :perqeshje: 



Ne qoftese e rralle dashuria e vertete, miqesia e vertete eshte edhe me e rralle

Miqte na i njohin ne gezim, ne i njohim ata ne fatkeqesi

Nuk eshte mik ai qe shpreh keqardhjen, por ai qe te ndihmon

Mik eshte ai qe nuhat sa here qe ti ke nevoje per ndihme

Miqte e vertete cdo gje e kane te perbashket

Hap pas hapi vlen si rregull ne tregti por jo ne miqesi. Tregetia nuk njeh miqesi, por edhe ne miqesi nuk duhet te futet tregetia

Nje miqesi qe merr fund , ne te vertete as qe  ka egzistuar

I rrezikshem eshte miku kur eshte budalla, me mire nga ky nje armik i zgjuar

Si mik jo . s'eshte asgje, si armik sjell rrezik shume

Jeto me njerezit n'ate menyre qe miqte mos t'i besh armiq dhe armiqte t'i besh miq

----------


## Noellag

Kur nuk keni armiq, ju kercenon nje gjendje e tille edhe me miqte

Ai qe, si mik, nuk te ndihmon dot, eshte ne gjendje ne cdo kohe, si armik, te te demtoje.

Armiqte tane me te eger nuk flasin 

Armiku me i rrezikshem eshte ai qe nuk njihet

Armiqte me te rrezikshem jane ata, prej te cileve njeriu nuk ka shpresa te mbrohet

----------


## Noellag

Duart qe japin ndihme jane me te shejta se buzet qe luten

Nuk ka detyre me fisnike  se sa te ndihmosh te renin

Kocka qe i hidhet qenit nuk eshte meshire: meshire eshte kur e ndan kocken pergjysme me qenin duke qene vete jo me pak i uritur

Kush ndihmon keqberesit, nje dite do te pendohet

----------


## land

Te gjith duan te shkojne ne parajse, asnje nuk do te vdese ! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shigjeta

_Për të mbijetuar, ne duhet të kemi ide, vizione dhe kurajë. Këto gjëra rrallë prodhohen nga komitetet.Çdo gjë me rëndësi në jetën tonë morale dhe intelektuale fillon me individin, i cili përballet me mendjen dhe ndërgjegjen e tij i vetëm në një dhomë.
_
Arthur M. Schlesinger, Jr.

----------


## Noellag

Shekulli i ri vjen, te tjera kohe lindin

Shkelet me kembe me terbim, ajo qe me pare tmerr frymezonte

E ardhmja eshte ne te tashmen, por eshte edhe ne te kaluren. Jemi ne qe e krijojme ate. Po te jete e keqe, jemi vete fajtore per kete

Ne te vertete, vetem pak njerez  jetojne me te sotmen. Shumica pergatitet per te jetuar me vone

----------

